# Apache, Michelangelo wave e connessioni dall'esterno

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti, ho configurato apache che funziona bene in locale (non ho provato dalla rete perchè ho un solo pc attaccato al router).... mi spiego meglio... riesco a raggiungere le mie pagine con indirizzi tipo localhost o 127.0.0.1 ma se provo ad inserire il mio vero indirizzo ip nel borwser, vengo rediretto alla pagina di configurazione del router... ho provato a fare un forwarding sulla porta 80 e sulla 443 ma niente da fare... come posso risolvere il problema?

----------

## skakz

è normalissimo!! l'unica cosa che puoi fare è accedervi con un proxy oppure creare una regola di iptables del genere

```
iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to IP_RETE:80 
```

----------

## ReDirEct__

Ma perchè è normalissimo??? Cosa fa quella regola?

----------

## skakz

il tuo default gateway è il tuo router quindi ogni pacchetto destinato ad un ip esterno alla lan va verso il router. fin qui ok?

ora nel router l'ip esterno è associato al localhost e quindi se tu dal tuo pc fai richiesta per il tuo ip esterno (che in realtà è l'ip esterno del router e non tuo) la richiesta si ferma al router quando risolve l'ip della tua richiesta al localhost.

quella regola serve per indirizzare il traffico in uscita sulla 80 al tuo indirizzo di rete.. in pratica ip esterno -> localhost

ma penso vada perfezionata.. non l'ho provata.

----------

## ReDirEct__

quindi mi stai dicendo che se cerco di raggiungere il mio indirizzo da un indirizzo esterno alla lan dovrei poter entrare???

----------

## tizio

in alternativa, se dal menu di configurazione del tuo router è possibile settare regole di nat...

puoi mettere che ridiriga la porta 80 mettendo l'indirizzo ip lan del tuo computer

----------

## ReDirEct__

l'ho fatto!!!! Ma non ridirige un tubo...

----------

## tizio

il mio router non mi permetteva di farlo perchè al suo menu di configurazione ci si arrivava sulla 80...

prova a vedere che non sia un problema del genere...

puoi tipo mettere che le richieste sulla 8080 vadano al suo ip... mentre sulla 80 al tuo...

e magari controlla che non sia in conflitto con le regole di firewall del router

----------

## ReDirEct__

secondo me ho lo stesso problema... l'unica cosa che posso fare è però impostare il servizio con cui si può comunicare con il router (telnet, web, ftp...) ma non configurare la porta di accesso... per le regole del firewall non so proprio dove andare a parare. Nelle pagine di configurazione del router ho trovato solo l'impostazione che mi permette di attivare/disattivare il firewall e niente più. 

Però posso vedere se il problema è quello provando a mettere il server in ascolto sulla 8080... giusto per un test... ora provo e faccio sapere

----------

## ReDirEct__

mmmm... strano... con la porta 8080 non riesco ad accedere neanche in locale...mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> ...

 

Sulla 80 invece ci riesco...

----------

## tizio

nel menu delle regole del nat ti è permesso selezionare l'ip da cui arriva la richiesta? e porta di destinazione?

puoi mettere che se arriva da lan vada su 127.0.0.1 mentre se arriva da wan mandi al tuo ip

oppure che da qualsiasi parte arrivi (o anche solo lan) se è su 8080 vada a 127.0.0.1 porta 80 

mentre se arriva da qualsiasi parte su porta 80 vada a tuo ip porta 80

----------

## ReDirEct__

Guarda... l'unica cosa che ho trovato è "ip address mapping", non ho capito sinceramente a cosa serva... ma nn mi fa specificare porte.. solo indirizzi ip con delle regole tipi one-to-one, many-to-one etc... nn so se è quello che mi serve... sto cercando in giro ma nn trovo niente su questo router

----------

## tizio

semmai facce sapere marca e modello del router... che col manuale te so dire qualcosa de piu preciso...

(come estremo rimedio disabilita la configurazione del router via web lasciando via telnet... scomodo... ma risolvi sicuro)

----------

## ReDirEct__

Il modem è un digicom michelangelo... il manuale lo puoi trovare qui: http://redirect1.altervista.org/varie/MichelangeloWave.pdf (copia e incolla il link altrimenti ti manda alla home di altervista) ... non ci riesco a capire niente, anche perchè non so come faccio a sapere se il server è davvero raggiungibile dall'esterno... ti ringrazio per l'aiuto

----------

## tizio

la regola che devi inserire per ridirigere la porta è del virtual server (pagina 15 del manuale)

devi mettere start port e end port = 80... e local ip address l'ip del tuo computer...

purtroppo non ti permette di specificare la porta di destinazione... quindi se vuoi lasciare 80 devi disabilitare la configurazione via web del router... 

in alternativa puoi decidere di accere al sito tramite un'altra porta... tipo 8080... così lasci attiva la configurazione del router via web... in questo caso configura apache per ricevere sulla 8080 e come start ed end port del virtual server metti 8080

ciauz!

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## lord_muad_dib

domanda stupida... non è che nella configurazione del port forwarding (nel router) hai inserito l'ip lan del router invece di quello del pc con apache?

 *tizio wrote:*   

> in alternativa puoi decidere di accere al sito tramite un'altra porta... tipo 8080... così lasci attiva la configurazione del router via web... in questo caso configura apache per ricevere sulla 8080 e come start ed end port del virtual server metti 8080
> 
> ciauz!

 

la configurazione "via web" è per controllare il router dell'esterno della lan se non ti serve disabilita la funzione, lo snap-in funzionerà comunque dal pc in LANLast edited by lord_muad_dib on Fri Jul 07, 2006 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

@ReDirEct__

considera che la maggioranza dei routers soho non abilita il loopback, ovvero il port forwarding funziona solo lato WAN

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *lord_muad_dib wrote:*   

> domanda stupida... non è che nella configurazione del port forwarding (nel router) hai inserito l'ip lan del router invece di quello del pc con apache?
> 
>  *tizio wrote:*   in alternativa puoi decidere di accere al sito tramite un'altra porta... tipo 8080... così lasci attiva la configurazione del router via web... in questo caso configura apache per ricevere sulla 8080 e come start ed end port del virtual server metti 8080
> 
> ciauz! 
> ...

 

In effetti nella configurazione del port forwarding ho messo come ip quello della rete locale (quello assegnatomi dal router è 192.168.1.100) ma solo perchè mi chiede di inserire il local ip e non l'ip esterno che mi assegna il mio ISP...

Per la configurazione via web ho provato a disattivarla ma poi non so come accedere ai settaggi... ho dovuto resettare il router... che significa snap-in?

----------

## lord_muad_dib

per snap-in intendevo l'interfaccia tramite browser. hai risolto il problema iniziale dopo il reset?

----------

## ReDirEct__

no... non ho risolto niente purtroppo... al momento non ho tanto tempo per sbattermi, ma cmq qualunque consiglio/soluzione è sicuramente gradito

----------

